# Plakats in my planted tank =]



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

10 gal planted tank enjoy!
cabomba
taiwan moss
java moss
and other two plants i forgot name of aha =]


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

nice! Hello girls!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

registereduser said:


> nice! Hello girls!


haha ;] they're actually mix...females and males siblings.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never mix male and female betta splendens over 8 weeks but they look younger.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Never mix male and female betta splendens over 8 weeks but they look younger.


they are exactly 8 weeks old and are fighter strain...of which ive kept my stocks together longer than 3 months before with hardly any fights =]!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Never mix male and female betta splendens over 8 weeks but they look younger.


actually a lot bigger in person ;p


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember to separate soon and great tank open but barren.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

BettaFx said:


> actually a lot bigger in person ;p


Bettazihla


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Remember to separate soon and great tank open but barren.


no need to separate like fancies. I've been breeding plakats for along time and never have to deal with any of them nipping eachother like crazy or big fights. Aslong as I keep the environment consistent, they're fine and healthy. Maybe even a lot healthier than most fancy bred fish that most breeders just over feed their juvies push their growth with too much water change that alters their slime coat.

-oh yes XD the planted tank was just started a month ago with just one water wisteria and 2 cabombas =] and a bit of java moss so i guess itll fill up soon : D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Weird plakats are suposed to be more aggressive not less.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Weird plakats are suposed to be more aggressive not less.


LOL! aha they have shorter fins so fin tearing is minimal compared to long fins in general think about having 10 juvies with long flowing fins ahaha =] tempted to snatch some fins!


----------

